
Show HN: Top 10 Starred JS Repo – JavaScript Variable - billcccheng
https://billcccheng.github.io/js-popular-variable-frontend/
======
billcccheng
Hey all! I made an web app where you can search for variable names and
function names used in the top 10 most starred Javascript repos. Any advice
and suggestion is appreciated! Source Code:[https://github.com/billcccheng/js-
popular-variable-frontend](https://github.com/billcccheng/js-popular-variable-
frontend)

~~~
grzm
If it meets the guidelines, this should likely be a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

